# Banamine question....



## suen (May 10, 2012)

Mare jsut foaled and is still having contractions and rolling. Gave her oral banamine to help about an hour ago, can i give more?


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

If it hasn't worked you need to call your vet - she may be colicing and needs checking asap.

Is the foal ok? Good luck - oh and MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

oh Congrats. As Anna said perhaps you should call the vet.How much did you give her?


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully, she is feeling better by now. As others have said, if you gave the correct dose, I would wait to give her more. Call your vet if she is still acting in great pain.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 10, 2012)

No more than 1cc/100lbs/12hrs. Normally 1cc/100lbs/24hrs.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (May 10, 2012)

Any time a medical issue is discussed I would encourage always giving the details of the patient because what is normal for a 10 year old mare that has had many foals, may not be for a 3 year old mare having her first foal.

Post partum contractions are not only normal, they are good and needed to expel the placenta and fluid to help prevent uterine infections. Mares can be bred back in 9 days (and sometimes sooner), so there are dramatic changes that need to take place.

Many times mares are uncomfortable because their instinct to foal away from all disturbances is frequently messed up by our modern husbandry of housing animals together and human contact. I encourage people to get away and let mother nature take its course only intervening when absolutely needed.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Diane for explaining so well how things work here for Dr Taylor. Sue's thread was perfect to get immediate attention and help.






Dr Taylor I do hope you visit more often as you help and advice is always very much appreciated.


----------



## Charlotte (May 10, 2012)

Sue has not posted back yet? I hope everything is ok.

I have had something similar in past years...mare continuing to push after foal delivered and very crampy with banamine not helping much. called vet immediately. turned out in both cases to be large hematoma. concern was mare might prolapse uterus with all that pushing. Vet gave heavier pain meds to stop her. everything was fine in both cases. Hematoma drained after a few days and mares went on fine.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2012)

*Must admit that I do not give any painkillers to my girls automatically, preferring to judge each mare separately. It is quite normal for a mare to feel uncomfortable after foaling, to lay down regularly and to have post foaling contractions. Here, she would be watched carefully from a distance to see how things progressed. However there is a lot of difference between a mare following the 'normal' pattern and a mare in real discomfort, rolling violently, possibly having really strong contractions and concentrating on nothing but her pain - there is also a grave danger to the foal from the mare's actions, especially in some of the smaller stalls, a foal knocked into a solid wall or hit by flying hooves could suffer serious harm.*

*On the odd occasion that this has happened to me I do give a painkiller, but I also contact my vet immediately (night or day) to warn them and follow their instructions as to how long they want me to wait before phoning again to give them an update in case a vist proves necessary. (Our lovely vets always have someone on night duty, so one can phone for a quick chat or advice at anytime without feeling awful for getting someone out of bed!! Such wonderful ladies, bless them!!)*

*Nice to see you here Dr Taylor, we always appreciate your help and advice. *


----------

